# Scotts 20HP 50 inch parts?



## michiganmower

I just picked up a Scotts lawn tractor - 20 HP Kohler with a 50 inch cutting deck. It looks like new - 100 hours everything works great. Guy down the road was behind on his morgage - sold it to me for $550. Ive been told this tractor was made by Murrays for Scotts and was sold at Home Depot (it is orange with a gray frame/deck). I was also told that this line of mowers was bought by John Deere in 1998 and sold at Home Depot between 1998 - 2003. I bought new air / oil / fuel filters for it from Home Depot. I have an earlier built Murrays tractor with a 46" triple blade deck. The center hole of the blade is the same as my old Murrays - 7/8". I cant find blades for this Scotts 50" deck. The blades are aprox 17 1/2" long with a 7/8" center hole. I found a bunch of Murrays replacement blades with a 7/8" center hole but only up to a 48" deck (that are 17" long). I would like to get a manual for this tractor and find somewhere I can get parts. Ive been looking on the web and have found a few parts here and there. There must be a website that has parts / parts breakdowns for this tractor. Any advice on where I should look????


----------



## Rattosh51

Welcome to the forum, michiganmower
Try looking at the post "parts lookup" below this one, it may be a JD made one, or they may have parts for it.


----------



## joecanton

*Scotts Blades*

Arnold had replacement blades for the Scotts 50 inch mower.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Try Tractor supply or a local lawnmower parts place- they have wider supply of parts then home depot - they usually only carry current parts for stuff they sell . I have a few tractors with oddball blades , i can usually find them between the two places.


I have a 95 MTD ' Lowes racing team' edition tractor with a 18.5HP twin, 42" deck, special paint scheme and 4 wheel steering - i went to lowes and asked them about it ( for parts) and they were looking at me like i had 5 heads , because the tractor didnt have a data plate - i figured the parts guy would at least be interested since it was a special edition and actually try looking some stuff up, but to no avail . I ended up going to a local lawnmower place and he got me the original data codes online , so i could print a tractor parts list /part numbers out at home.


----------

